# Craftsman/Poulan Blower, need a guru.



## hooverq (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi, I have a Craftsman blower model 358798980 which is built by Poulan.
Couple of weeks ago it quit running on high speed. As I had noticed that the carb diaphragm was leaking I decided to rebuild the carb. After finding that a new carb was just slightly higher than a kit I opted for that. I also replaced all the fuel lines(correctly routed.) New primer bulb and new spark plug. (RCJ8Y) what manual called for. All happy with what I had done, yank the cord, starts right up,same problem , runs while choked but take it off choke and it dies at full throttle. Okay, after a little web research I see that these are prone to the cylinder bolts coming loose, check that, all tight. I now do a compression check, 95 pounds, fine, right? The only part not replaced was the gasket under the carb as one was not supplied, old one seemed intact. The primer bulb is staying full of fuel when it is running also. Any ideas at all greatly appreciated. The wife swears that I will throw it in the trash and buy a new one so I wanna prove her wrong, please help a brother out.
P.S. Also has fresh 40:1 fuel


----------



## tractionroller (Nov 22, 2008)

remove the muffler and try it.while you have the muffler off check the exhaust port and clean if needed.I,ve had a couple of theses with mufflers that were pluged.


----------



## hooverq (Nov 30, 2009)

That is the other thing I did, the muffler is clean as was the port. Thanks.


----------



## bec98x (Jan 5, 2007)

with the spark plug out and the muffler off look into the exhaust port and check out the side of the piston as well as cylinder wall. Piston rings might be stuck from carbon, piston could be scored on exhaust side from carbon buildup in port or muffler, piston could also be scored from debris in the engine(dull finish on piston).

All of these things would cause low compression. above 125 alright, below may run ok but is probably not going to do it. When it heats up it will loose compression.


----------

